# Zion, Bryce & Grand Canyon



## Balmiesgirl (Feb 7, 2012)

Zion, Bryce Canyon & Grand canyon are practically in my back yard. (I live in southern Utah) Anyone want to get out and play?


----------



## jedirunner (Feb 7, 2012)

Balmiesgirl said:


> Zion, Bryce Canyon & Grand canyon are practically in my back yard. (I live in southern Utah) Anyone want to get out and play?



I'd love to (I live up in Spanish Fork) ... but given that I have a family and would have to budget time and money for the travel ... maybe later this summer I could?  That would be fun to meet up with some TPF people!  (Who knows ... maybe by late summer I could actually know how to use this camera better!)

Kevin


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Feb 10, 2012)

Sounds like fun! Let me know if you make it to the area


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 10, 2012)

I wish I could


----------



## jedirunner (Feb 10, 2012)

Balmiesgirl said:


> Sounds like fun! Let me know if you make it to the area



We're in the process of planning the vacation (well, sort of a Utah "Staycation") ... if we don't get it planned to be down there, then I'll plan a photography trip with at least my daughter and head down some time this year.  I really want to get down there ... just so much to shoot!

I'll update this thread when I know better when we'll head down that way.  

BTW... which places are you the closest to? 

Kevin


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Mar 16, 2012)

jedirunner said:
			
		

> We're in the process of planning the vacation (well, sort of a Utah "Staycation") ... if we don't get it planned to be down there, then I'll plan a photography trip with at least my daughter and head down some time this year.  I really want to get down there ... just so much to shoot!
> 
> I'll update this thread when I know better when we'll head down that way.
> 
> ...



I am closest to Zion park. About 10 miles south as the crow flies... I am about 120 miles from both Bryce canyon and grand canyon north rim.


----------



## petto (Mar 16, 2012)

We are going in June. My wife has a family reunion in Zion park and then we are heading ti the Grand Canyon before heading home.


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Apr 4, 2012)

June is still fairly nice in Zion. 
Do early morning or evening shots outside of the main canyon. For middle of the day shooting the main canyon is nice just keep an eye out for blown out highlights on the canyon walls.


----------



## Aloicious (Jun 15, 2012)

I know this post is a little older, but if a meetup later in the summer lines up with my odd schedule, i'd join ya, I'm up in tooele area.


----------



## LittleMike (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll throw my name in the hat here too. I'm in Hurricane so I can go to Zion pretty much any time any member would like (provided it's a weekend, I usually only work Mon-Thurs).


----------



## john5189 (Jun 29, 2012)

CANYONLANDS National Park
Well worth the day it takes to get there.
My favourite.


----------

